# konigsberg moorheads



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone on PT have this breed?


----------



## De Wet (Sep 6, 2012)

can you post a picture please


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Having a problem posting a pic, however if you go to my photo album called my birds you will see them on the cover


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey john heres your picture


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Pete


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Just bumping up


----------

